# Hi!



## David0569 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi all.
Have just found this great place!
Nice to chat to some new people!
Have just put an end 2 months bk to years of the new minis!
Sold my Mini GP to help fund my Mk2 TT!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, a good time to buy :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Some pics of your old GP would be great


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## David0569 (Dec 20, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Some pics of your old GP would be great


For some bizarre reason it tells me the images are invalid when im trying to upload them? :x 
Ill try and get some up soon!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope so. That is one very cool car 8)


----------

